# 2010 Olympic flashlight



## Purpleorchid (Mar 31, 2010)

I have started and finished my shelf queen collection with one purchase! I managed to get a complete and unused 2010 Vancouver Olympic opening ceremony kit off eBay for cheap. 

My new shelf queen is the blue Olympic logo'ed flashlight! Woot! There's also a super cheap plastic flashlight made to look like a candle. I guess that will also be a shelf queen too.

The Olympic flashlight is a 3AAA in a battery holder. The head is 9 LEDs but only 4 are made to work. There are a couple threads with pics of the light already, but I'll try to post pics later.

The candle is a 2AA.

They're no titanium beauties like Gatlights or McGizmos, but they are my collector items! Now to buy a display case for them.


----------



## paintballdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Purpleorchid,

How about posting pics of your shelf queen collection.
Put those nice lenses to good use...


----------



## lisantica (Mar 31, 2010)

Cool! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see a pic of it. I'll likely do a search as soon as I click "submit reply".


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Purpleorchid (Apr 1, 2010)

I know, I know. Pics are coming. I had a hard time checking out the lights myself today when they arrived! My 15 month old son was trying to steal them from me so I had to cut my own playtime short!

And the lenses won't be getting to take the product shots. My son will want the camera AND flashlights!


----------



## Purpleorchid (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay, this is the best I could do with my son trying to get at me, the camera and flashlights. I had to do it quickly with a point and shoot!


----------



## Launch Mini (Apr 1, 2010)

Those are nicer than the ones my wife and daughter received on the closing ceremonies.
Thiers are "flashers" , one red & one white, but I don't think they say 2010 anywhere on them. 
Will check when I get home.
But they did also get Moose Antler hats & ponchos


----------



## lisantica (Apr 1, 2010)

Purpleorchid said:


> Okay, this is the best I could do with my son trying to get at me, the camera and flashlights. I had to do it quickly with a point and shoot!



Very cool Purpleorchid!!!


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd definitely hang on to them! :twothumbs

Thanks for posting the pic!


----------

